# DIS signature guidelines



## aengus

Please be aware of the new DIS signature policy.



			
				WebmasterAlex said:
			
		

> *Please Read- New signature rules!*
> Our signature rules were written a few years ago. Back then a lot of our posters used dial up connections and the VBulletin software did not have the functionality it does now.
> The old rules were difficult to understand and they took a lot of moderator time to enforce. We have developed all new rules that should be much simpler and much easier to enforce automatically.
> 
> 1. Your signature will be limited in length. The program will do this
> automatically and anything over the allowed length will be cut off
> 
> Explanation- the biggest complaint we recieve is that signatures are too long and it takes too long to scroll through threads. We are going to start with a height of 250 pixels, you'll see what that means when we roll this out. We may add an additional option so that a signature only appears once per page.
> 
> 2. You will be limited to a total of 25 images and smilies The program
> will handle this automatically
> 
> Explanation- That should be PLENTY considering the amount of space
> 
> 3. All content and links must meet DIS board posting guidelines.
> Signature have the same content rules as any post on the boards
> 
> Explanation- Pretty obvious I hope, this includes commercial link, links to innapropriate sites, etc etc
> 
> 4. You may not have a signature that is so wide it causes the page to
> expand
> 
> Explanation- This is something the software can't control. Basically the only way to do this is to have a really really wide picture. If your signature means people with a normal resolution monitor need to scroll from side to side you'll be told to remove the picture causing the issue
> 
> 5. We reserve the right to remove or modify signatures that cause
> issues with the boards or slow page loading. Please make sure any images in
> your signature are hosted on a reliable site. Any signature that contains
> malicious or harmful code will be removed immediately and the poster
> sanctioned
> 
> Explanation- Most of this should be pretty obvious. One thing people might not realize is that when people complain about the boards being "slow" it may not be us at all. When the boards load a page, if it can't find an image, it can make the boards appear slow.
> 
> We will roll this out in a few days, probably Wednesday. You don't need to take any action now, but you probably will want to check your signature after this goes into effect to see how it was affected.
> If you have any questions on this please post on this thread on the tech support board, I will monitor those.
> 
> The Webmasters believe that these new, simplified rules will make the boards a better place for our posters and moderators.
> Thank you for being a DIS boards member!
> __________________
> Alex
> 
> webmasteralex@wdwinfo.com
> No Tag, No Signature.....no Need......


----------



## Geek in the Pink

yay


----------



## MissVMK678:0)

How do u get a signature on DIS
 Plz Help


----------



## aengus

MissVMK678:0) said:


> How do u get a signature on DIS
> Plz Help


 
go to usercp up near the top,  then choose edit signature


----------



## MissVMK678:0)

tyvm


----------



## ♥DizzyDizney♥

Is my signature ok aengus?


----------



## aengus

♥DizzyDizney♥;22292514 said:
			
		

> Is my signature ok aengus?


 
its more than ok, it's WOOTASTIC!


----------



## ♥DizzyDizney♥

Thanks;ShadowKittyCat made it


----------



## Geek in the Pink

i dont understand why.. but the picture i put of my vmk self only shows like half my head?


----------



## vmkgirl28

nvm


----------



## Arcadiux

Thanks for posting, aengus!


----------



## geogexavier

Hi,

     I read the post related to signature.Nice points.I was not aware from few of them.I am now glad to have that guidelines.Please keep sharing in future.Thank you for the post..


----------



## HYYJ

I'm learning now!wahaha!!


----------



## disneygirl198

is my signature ok?


----------



## aengus

hmmm, I dont see any signature there.  

If you select "user cp" toward the top left of the page it will bring you to your user control panel.

From there on the menu at the left side under the subtitle "settings and options" you can select edit signature.


----------



## Jett456

Testing.


----------



## JLBoyer

Thanks For the Info.


----------



## kretsinger

Know more dis.


----------



## scrappinMickey

testing


----------

